# Chợ Tình Online, Nơi Chỉ Dành Cho 18+



## Xinh

*Chợ tình online, nơi chỉ dành cho 18+*
Cứ vào tầm 11h đêm trở về sau là những phiên chợ tình online lại đông đúc hơn bao giờ hết.
*Tìm bạn trai* | *Tìm bạn gái* | *Tìm bạn gay* | *Tìm bạn les* | *Tìm bạn chat* |* Tìm bạn kết hôn*
Tham gia những phiên "chợ" này có nhiều lọai nhưng một điều đáng báo
động là lứa tuổi teen xuất hiện ngày càng nhiều với đủ mọi chiêu thức
bán buôn, hầu hết họ tham gia chợ tình online để trao đổi tình dục,
chat sex, show hàng hoặc, thỏa thuận ngã giá với nhau rồi đi tìm nhà
nghỉ.

*Nghề chỉ làm lúc nửa đêm*

Anh chàng K (trường TP) có kinh nghiệm một năm làm trai gọi và buôn bán,
trao đổi tình dục trên các chợ tình online cho biết: ”Thường thì các
chợ tình này chỉ đông đúc và nhộn nhịp vào khỏang 12h khuya. Lúc ấy
người ta đi chơi về nhiều nên tranh thủ lên net để tìm bạn tình thỏa
mãn. Nhiều sinh viên, học sinh lúc này cũng tranh thủ lên mạng rao bán
thân xác để kiếm chút tiền chi tiêu. Nói chung chợ tình có đủ mọi thành
phần nhưng tập trung dân lười biếng, ăn chơi là chủ yếu!”.

Thường thì một đêm như vậy những teen kinh doanh thân xác chính mình
trên các chợ tình online có thể thu nhập từ 100k-500k tùy vào mức độ
chịu đựng của mình. Một anh chàng quê ở Đà Lạt vào Sài Gòn trọ học kể:
”Mình được ba mẹ lo lắng đầy đủ, tuy nhiên tiền ăn chơi và mua sắm quần
áo không đủ với chi tiêu của mình vì giá cả ở Sài Gòn đắt đỏ quá,
dùng hàng thường thường thì bị bạn bè coi khinh nên mình thường lang
thang trên các chợ tình online để làm quen và đi khách kiếm thêm thu
nhập! Hôm qua mình kiếm được 300k từ việc đi overnight với một người
đồng tính khỏang 35 tuổi ở Quận 5!”...

* Phiên chợ tình*

Những câu trả giá, làm quen, mời chào theo kiểu chợ búa, thậm chí chửi
nhau thậm tệ khi không vừa ý và không được mối của các callboy tuổi
teen khiến những phiên chợ tình online càng thêm hỗn tạp. Bên cạnh đó
các teengirl hành nghề bướm đêm trên mạng cũng vồ vập vào làm quen để
tìm khách khiến những ai lên mạng chủ yếu kết bạn bị làm phiền quá
mức. Anh chàng M (trường MD) bức xúc :”Tối qua lúc hơn 12h đêm mình
vào trang web kết bạn để chat cho vui nào ngờ chỉ trong vòng chưa đầy
4-5 phút đã có gần chục nick nhảy vào rủ mình đi hotel với các mức giá
khác nhau. Mình cảm thấy nhiều teen bây giờ sống vô cùng bệnh họan,
ban ngày ăn chơi, đua đòi cùng bạn bè để rồi đêm xuống lại buôn bán,
kinh doanh thân xác mình trên những phiên chợ tình online. Hậu quả khó
có thể lường trước được”...

Đúng như lời M nói, hậu quả là khôn lường khi những phiên chợ tình
online là nơi tập trung của khá nhiều thành phần trong xã hội. Một anh
chàng tuổi teen nhả ở Quận 4 giấu tên cho biết: ”Một lần mình thử cảm
giác lạ với việc thuê một nhỏ cực xinh đến nhà riêng để quan hệ, lúc
nhỏ ra về mình bất cẩn quá nên không kiểm tra lại vật dụng trong
phòng. Khi xe đã phóng mất mới tá hỏa khi “dế” iphone hơn 10 triệu đã
ra đi cùng người đẹp không bao giờ quay trở lại!”...

*Cuộc tình đến rồi đi*

Trung bình một teen hạng VIP có thể kiếm trên dưới 1 triệu một đêm nhưng
phải trả tiền thuê xe, ngồi phòng VIP nên chẳng lời là bao. Một teen
trung bình cũng sống đủ với số tiền đi khách nhưng tất cả những điều
đó cũng chưa thể nào phản ánh hết được những sự thật phía sau các
phiên chợ tình online qua mạng. Cô bạn V (trường PL) chia sẻ: ”Chẳng
qua nhiều teen quá ảo tưởng vào việc cặp với những tay nhà giàu để rồi
có tiền chi tiêu “thả phanh” nhưng cái giá phải trả thật không nhỏ!
Nhỏ bạn mình sau khi hành nghề khỏang 2 tháng trên chợ tình của web X
thì giờ tuột xuống học sinh yếu, phải lên hội trường kiểm dò mỗi sáng,
thậm chí còn mượn tiền bạn bè để...online tìm khách! Thế đấy, lang
thang chợ tình cũng chẳng sung sướng gì đâu. Và điều quan trọng hơn là
các teen này đang tàn phá tuổi trẻ và nhân cách của chính mình!”.
*
SĂN TÌNH ONLINE*

Giận người yêu, chán đời, buồn vì chuyện trên lớp… thế là nhiều sinh
viên đua nhau lên mạng “săn tình” nhằm thỏa mãn dục tính cũng như quên
hết mọi chuyện xung quanh.

*Vào cuộc*

Nga (SV trường DH) là một con nghiện chat từ khi bước vào năm một. Cô
nàng giận người yêu vì bỏ mình theo người khác nên thề với lòng sẽ không
yêu một thằng con trai nào nữa vì chẳng ai thật lòng.

Nói là làm, Nga dành thời gian rảnh sau giờ học để online tìm bạn tình.
Ban đầu cũng chỉ là những lời lẽ chat qua lại nhưng sau đó chính Nga
chủ động hẹn những anh chàng quen qua mạng vào khách sạn. Đôi khi gặp
những lão U40-50 thì Nga đòi tiền sau khi “vui vẻ”. Nga trượt dài trên
bước đường từ một nữ sinh viên hiền lành trở thành một gái gọi qua
mạng chỉ vì một cuộc tình không đi đến đâu. Có khi say sưa chat và
“săn tình”, Nga nghỉ học luôn và alô nhờ bạn điểm danh giùm để tranh
thủ làm quen mấy gã con trai trên mạng. Sáng anh này, chiều anh kia
nên tính đến bây giờ bản thân Nga còn không nhớ mình đã từng vào khách
sạn với mấy thằng đàn ông nữa.
*
“Săn tình” thỏa sex*

Nghiện những hình ảnh sex trên web khá nặng, anh chàng Thanh (SV trường
KT) chuyển từ xem sang hành động bằng cách onlne “săn tình”. Ban đầu
là việc Thanh show “hàng” qua WC, nếu bạn tình cảm thấy thích thú thì
cho WC lại để biết mặt nhau. Đa phần đều chấp nhận hẹn và đến nhà
Thanh “vui vẻ” vì gương mặt Thanh cũng khá điển trai. Nhiều lúc Thanh
cũng chẳng biết mình hành động như vậy có đúng hay không nhưng mỗi lần
nghiện sex là Thanh lại online “săn tình”.

Có lần trớ trêu thay Thanh bị một chị cỡ 38 tuổi chat và yêu thầm Thanh
nhưng chị ta nói mình chỉ mới 18 tuổi và cho hình một cô diễn viên Hàn
quốc. Chẳng biết nhìn ra sao mà Thanh không phát hiện ra thế là cho
số điện thoại cũng như địa chỉ nhà mình. Khi chị ta đến nhà Thanh và
bấm chuông, Thanh muốn té ngửa cứ ngỡ là ai tìm lộn nhà, sau khi giải
thích thì Thanh tìm cách đuổi khéo. Chị ta cũng không vừa, chẳng chịu
tha cho Thanh nên ngày nào cũng gọi dtdd quấy rối báo hại Thanh phải
đổi số luôn để được yên thân.

*Được gì sau những chuyến “săn”*

Cô bạn Quyên (SV trường H) kể: ”Lần đó mình chat và quen với một thằng
trên mạng, cũng đã từng ““săn tình”” nhiều lần nên mình chủ quan không
kiểm tra túi trước khi rời khách sạn. Khi ra khỏi thì dtdd đã biến
mất, hắn cũng lặng biệt tăm, lúc này mình chỉ biết trách bản thân sao
quá ngu để hắn lừa”. Tất nhiên đã có chơi thì phải có chịu. Một sinh
viên nam giấu tên nhà ở quận 8 cho biết: ”Là con trai nhưng khi “săn
tình” nếu không cẩn thận dễ rơi vào ổ nhền nhện lắm! Mình đã từng trải
qua nên mình biết. Bọn chúng dàn cảnh sau đó uy hiếp cướp cả tiền lẫn
dtdd của mình chứ chẳng chơi”.

Việc “săn tình” online của một số sinh viên vô công rỗi nghề hiện nay
chẳng có lợi ích gì đôi khi còn tự chuốc lấy hậu quả cho bản thân. Tốt
nhất các bạn nên cảnh giác với thế giới ảo cũng như đừng quá mềm yếu để
bị nó điều khiển bạn nhé!







Chuyên mục *tìm bạn bốn phương* với các chuyên mục hot:
*Tìm bạn trai*
*Tìm bạn gái*
*Tìm bạn gay*
*Tìm bạn les*
*Tìm bạn chat*


----------



## phong van

tôj nam 25t ơ hoc mon co chj gaj nao lam wen ko


----------



## Tinh_Qua_Đêm

e đang sống  đọc thân. vi thiếu thốn cuộc sống. chị nào cần thi pm sdt của e. 01884303075 vui vẽ ko ràng buột. ko sướng ko tín T........ e ỡ Bìh Dương Bình Chuẫn.


----------



## vanlinh89cntt

chị em nào ở ninh bình muốn được tâm sự , liên hệ: 0976150713. Nhớ nhắn tin trước nhé


----------



## phicongtk

em ở Quảng Nam, chị nào có nhu cầu trao đổi thì liên hệ Gmail: phicongtk@gmail.com. hk quan trọng độ tuổi. sạch sẽ kín đáo. stt nghiêm túc nha.[DOUBLEPOST=1418227642][/DOUBLEPOST]em ở Quảng Nam, chị nào có nhu cầu trao đổi thì liên hệ Gmail: phicongtk@gmail.com.


----------



## hiemluu

Em tên long 27t cao 1m78 nang 73kg nhìn là ok em o TPHCM liên hệ với em nha may chị 01268069847 gọi không được thì nt cho em nha


----------



## kiếm tiền

mình ở Hà Nội, cao 1m74, cân năng 65kg vui vẻ, quý bà hoặc chị em phụ nữ nào có nhu cầu tối mình thi alo cho mình 0987814486[DOUBLEPOST=1418749593,1418749236][/DOUBLEPOST]





hiemluu đã viết:


> Em tên long 27t cao 1m78 nang 73kg nhìn là ok em o TPHCM liên hệ với em nha may chị 01268069847 gọi không được thì nt cho em nha


[DOUBLEPOST=1418749625][/DOUBLEPOST]





kiếm tiền đã viết:


> mình ở Hà Nội, cao 1m74, cân năng 65kg vui vẻ, quý bà hoặc chị em phụ nữ nào có nhu cầu tối mình thi alo cho mình 0987814486[DOUBLEPOST=1418749593,1418749236][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## nguyen van vu

Minh o sg. Chi nao ranh muon tam su thi goi cho e 01668179583


----------



## phicongtk

mình ở Quảng Nam. Chị em nào có nhu cầu massage thư giản thì liên hệ mình nhé phicongtk@gmail.com.


----------



## baytram

Hà tĩnh, Tôi U40 là công nhân viên nhà nước, lịch sự, nhen nhàng, muốn quan hệ với chị em nào cần sự kín đáo và tế nhị không ràng buộc. Liên hệ 0925351975


----------



## biển xanh sâu thẳm

mình tên Dương cần tìn người bạn hoặc người chị để chia sẽ trong cuộc sống mình năm nay 33 tuổi chưa có gia đình. mình đang ở nha trang. sđt liên hệ 01688223779=((  facebook của mình nè ocean's Nguyễn


----------



## svienngheo

E o sg quan 8 hien la sv mong dc cac chi giup do qua sdt01284841466


----------



## Lê Đăng CCường

Chị em phụ nữ ở Bình Dương Dĩ An cần tình thì liên hệ nha,bảo đảm sẽ không làm chị em thất vọng
Lh:0974491977-ledangcuong77@gmail.com


----------



## Trai Nghệ Đen Đen

mình ở nghệ an, trai tơ, sn 96, cao 1m73nawngj 67 kg, chị em nào muốn tâm sự pm 01694242303, sms trước nhé ,,,,,, let's go make love


----------



## Bé Ben

em ở Sài Gòn Quận 6 , ở 1 mình hiện tại không có nơi ở ổn định , chị em nào cần ở ghép cứ inbox face hay call sdt em nha 0933250855 .. e rất muốn có chổ ở


----------



## giatuan

Xin chao va lam wen voi cacquy chi. Em cao 1m78.nang 70, mat mui sang suave. E o tphcm. Lien he voi e nhe 0909821912[DOUBLEPOST=1425745428,1425744877][/DOUBLEPOST]Gia tuan 25t.to,cao,dep .lien he sdt 0909821912


----------



## lananh0307

phong van đã viết:


> tôj nam 25t ơ hoc mon co chj gaj nao lam wen ko


Gọi mình nha. Mình tên lan anh. sn 1991, sđt 0903995702[DOUBLEPOST=1427950857][/DOUBLEPOST]





giatuan đã viết:


> Xin chao va lam wen voi cacquy chi. Em cao 1m78.nang 70, mat mui sang suave. E o tphcm. Lien he voi e nhe 0909821912[DOUBLEPOST=1425745428,1425744877][/DOUBLEPOST]Gia tuan 25t.to,cao,dep .lien he sdt 0909821912


Hi bạn, alo mình nha, mình tên Lan Anh, SĐT 0903995702


----------



## Minh Khoa

em Đăng Khoa 27t, ở Thuận An Bình Dương, cao 1m72, số diện thoại; 0964638074 hoặc 0946875469. xin liên hệ với em


----------



## cacakhanh

trai 26tuoi ở Vũng Tàu chị em phụ nữ cận lh qua maill cutocudaicudai a còng gờ mail chấm com


----------



## can tien sinh hoat

Minh ten minh can lam wrn ws mat ban[DOUBLEPOST=1430115283][/DOUBLEPOST]Can làm qen ws cac ban nu.chua co ban trai ...[DOUBLEPOST=1430115495,1430115194][/DOUBLEPOST]E ten minh 17t nang 55kg can lqen ws tat ca a chi e[DOUBLEPOST=1430115587][/DOUBLEPOST]Std 01675130006 lien lac nt lam wen nhe


----------



## xuxuxinh8899

vanlinh89cntt đã viết:


> chị em nào ở ninh bình muốn được tâm sự , liên hệ: 0976150713. Nhớ nhắn tin trước nhé


có lẽ nào


----------



## can tien sinh hoat

E ten minh nam nay 17 nang 55 can giao luu ws cac a chi gay les bê đơ u20 30 40 50 choi hiet


----------



## Hao88

Tim ban nghiem tuc, quantam ,chia se, ton trong nhau. Ha`o 01686 202 461


----------



## ayetn

tên Hùng ở Thái Nguyên. ai có nhu cầu xin lhe 01258234585


----------



## tuan loi

thai binh


----------



## jo.quangminh

Tìm các chị để tâm sự, chia sẻ, không ràng buộc,phục vụ nhiệt tình 01216797909


----------



## quangcaotuananh

baytram đã viết:


> Hà tĩnh, Tôi U40 là công nhân viên nhà nước, lịch sự, nhen nhàng, muốn quan hệ với chị em nào cần sự kín đáo và tế nhị không ràng buộc. Liên hệ 0925351975


Chào chị . Chị dùng za lo hoặc  ll với em khi cần 0983 098462
 Em cũng ở hà tĩnh[DOUBLEPOST=1440432080][/DOUBLEPOST]





baytram đã viết:


> Hà tĩnh, Tôi U40 là công nhân viên nhà nước, lịch sự, nhen nhàng, muốn quan hệ với chị em nào cần sự kín đáo và tế nhị không ràng buộc. Liên hệ 0925351975


Chào chị . Chị dùng za lo hoặc  ll với em khi cần 0983 098462
 Em cũng ở hà tĩnh


----------



## quangcaotuananh

Ll m nhé 0983098462


----------



## phi_congtre

Mình tên Sơn, 25t, sinh viên ngèo, cao 1m6, nặng 50kg, mặt ưa nhìn, tướng tá cân đối, chị em nào cần ở nha trang thì pm sdt 0905897378


----------



## changdaohoa

22t o sai gon co kinh nghiem  quan he tinh duc, quan he bang mieng gioi, sach se, kin dao: 0944 052 962


----------



## dương hải

Mk sn 1995 o sg  chị nào có nhu cầu tâm sự kính đáo thì liên hệ vs mk nhé ...rất mong được tâm sự vs mấy chị ....01632768471


----------



## tooj

ai Thái Nguyên ko nhỉ?


----------



## tooj

tìm máy bay bà già thôi nhé. ))


----------



## chich sa dao ko rang buoc

chic sa dao


----------



## nguyenhongquang1993

em ở sài gòn 23t chị nào hứng thú ola e 0963183567


----------



## nguyễn hoàng namvbhpvn

Mình tên Nam ở Hải phòng,35t,chị nào có nhu cầu tâm sự kín đáo thì sms trước nhé 0947897398


----------



## nguyễn hoàng namvbhpvn

Mình tên Nam ở Hải phòng,35t,chị nào có nhu cầu tâm sự kín đáo thì sms trước nhé 0947897398


----------



## Trương Quyết

Hiện mình đang rất buồn và cô đơn mình đang cần chia sẻ không ràng buộc , có ai đó giúp mình được không , 01628346782 zalo ,facebook điều đk cảm ơn mọi người


----------



## Khacmau

Mình 25 tuổi có nhu câù cao ai muốn tâm sự thì gọi 0908614203


----------



## Cần chị nuôi bg

Em trai sn 1996 cần chị nuôi ạ. Kp zalo 01636224500. Gọi số này ạ. 0979499128


----------



## Tuancuong2497

Em tên cường ở đà nẵng
Chị nào có nhu cầu td hay massa thì lh qua nguyentuancuong2497@gmail.com


----------



## timchigaigia2016

E trai tim chi gai o thanh pho ho chi Minh.cao 1m80.nang 78kg.nhin body chuan.sdt0985255682


----------



## Hamchoi

Minh ten vinh o KH , chi nao ranh thi alo 0914499870 tam su choi nhe.


----------



## timchigaigia2016

Co chi nao sai gon k.lien he voi e.0985255682


----------



## timchigaigia2016

Phi cong may bay sai gon0985255682


----------



## Boy cu mi

Mình tên đông 21t ở q.12 tphcm...cần tìm e gái để tâm sự?


----------



## Boy cu mi

lananh0307 đã viết:


> Gọi mình nha. Mình tên lan anh. sn 1991, sđt 0903995702[DOUBLEPOST=1427950857][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Hi bạn, alo mình nha, mình tên Lan Anh, SĐT 0903995702


Mình tên duy đông cần tìm chi e tâm sự!!!


----------



## Cao Thắng Nguyễn

01269852588


----------



## Trai pro

em trai 28 toi o sg can it tien, chi em cao can lh em 01264316489 an toan kin dao


----------



## Trai pro

em ở sài gòn cần chị gái qh kín đáo 01264316489


----------



## Trai pro

em ở sài gòn 28t tuổi, chị nào muốn em đưa lên mây thì liên hệ em 01207475537, đảm bảo an toàn, kín đáo và nhiệt tình. làm tình và qh đủ các kiểu


----------



## Traitaixe

Co chi gai nao can tam su ve khuya hay goi cho e,e dat hien la taixe cho cty,sdt 0908791790,o tphcm,tinh tinh vui ve truc thuc,luon luon thau hieu,vi dang buon chuyen hon nhan can nguoi dong cam


----------



## Thanh 1988

Chị em phụ nữ nào ở dĩ an bình dương có nhu cầu thì xinh liên hệ 0935890628 hân hạnh được phục vụ nhé


----------



## Timchihai

Có chị nào ở bắc giang k ạ.liên hệ với em nhé.e tên long 23t sđt e 0975391030


----------



## Congtien

Minh o sg vì vấn đề TD cao co bạn gái nào muốn qh kđ l.l 0969425465


----------



## ngothuong

sdt/zalo 0975222833, mình tên Thương - chuẩn men, ở sài gòn - bình thạnh, rất vui được làm quen nhé


----------



## phantoan990

có chị e nào thích quan hệ kín đáo olo mình nhé 01665800845


----------



## Tienchicho

Doi voi nhiu nguoi thj toi chua bit the nao nhug voi toi thj chuyen chich do roi ma da o so2 thi dung ai o so 1


----------



## tangxuantiem

chao moi nguoi minh ten phong of hai duong mong dk phuc vu cac chi 0963559362


----------



## baotin

Nam sinh .lich su.mun chieu chuong chi gaai .co don .khat tinh...quan he.kin dao lau dai.01203665833


----------



## Cường superman

0965657460 là con trai học thể thao vì hoàn cảnh nên ở Quảng Nam pải lên SG xin việc, giờ muốn làm nhanh có $ để đáp ứng nhu cầu 23 tuổi kb zalo sẽ thấy hình mình nhé. Miễn ai giúp mình sẽ chịu nhưng chỉ là con gái cấm gay mà nt lại à. Kb zalo nc vs e


----------



## traiquetimchigainung102

Muốn được giao lưu với chị gái thân thiện. Quế Mr 01295197788


----------



## traiquetimchigainung102

Tìm chị gái nứng đt 01295197788


----------



## Anh vu1992

Em ten phong 24t muon tim vui ve chi e nao co nhu cau lien he e. Ha 01653399047 ok


----------



## traicodon@gmail. com

vtc98741 đã viết:


> ban cho minh biet trang web do di


Toi ten an 26t o tan binh muon tim nguoi quan he kin dao ko can tien chi can vui ve la dc. Chi e nao co nhu cau lien he nha 01216128965


----------



## Boy1976xx

Tim chi gai tăm sư


----------



## Boy1976xx

Hang to


----------



## Menviet

Mình tên Tèo ở bình dương giáp ranh củ chi tphcm, nay được 36t không vướng bận gia đình,thjk tap gym choi thể thao ngoại hình men, mn làm quen với các chị e cùng trang lứa. Nói chung không phân biệt tuổi tác...tìm kiếm mối quan hệ không ràng buộc...ai lưu tâm thi ib hoặc liên hệ cho mình nha : sđt không chín không một ba hai hai ba chín hai


----------



## ConNhaNgheo199

Mình Tên Công Sn95 Cần Tìm chi e Phu Nữ Nc abc Gì Cũng Dc Đang Thất Tình Đây a


----------



## trucquynhtran

Chợ này đông khách quá nhỉ )


----------



## giau

minh ten hung.can chi gai co don giong minh tam su.suc khoe,sinh ly tot.lien he 0924393693.


----------



## manhtinh

khac tinh can tim nguoi quan he kin chj em nao muon lambwen thi goi 0994468255


----------



## manhtinh

trucquynhtran đã viết:


> Chợ này đông khách quá nhỉ )


mih la wen nhe e goi a so nay nhe0994468255


----------



## manhtinh

trai sach muon quan he tih duc voi cac ban nu tu18 den30 ,kin dao khong rang buoc ai co nhu cau lien he 0994468255


----------



## Bao chung

Alo


----------



## Bao chung

Minh muon lam wen voi cac chi em o dong nai ah . Doi hoi phai kin dao sdt.01265200485.


----------



## ham choi cb

cần người tâm sự ạ


----------



## gầy-nhưng-nhậy@192

Xin chào các chị e tên long ở thái nguyên có chị nào ở thái nguyên làm qoen nhé Zalo 0982353649 sẵn sàng phục vụ ạ


----------



## ham choi cb

trucquynhtran đã viết:


> Chợ này đông khách quá nhỉ )[/QUdang thất tình ai tâm sự ko ạ





ham choi cb đã viết:


> cần người tâm sự ạ


----------



## gầy-nhưng-nhậy@192

Muốn có chị gái


----------



## thanhhung250

E rat mong đươc lam qen voi cac chị


----------



## vanvanhai

Co j lien he e 01262170837


----------



## Võ Trọng Tình

có ai ko tinh 1 dem nhé 0944444455


----------



## Võ Trọng Tình




----------



## TraiHoNguyen

tất cả giơ tay lên


----------



## Võ Trọng Tình

0944444455


----------



## Tìm vú nuôi

e ở quang ngãi , chi nao co nhu cau thi goi e nha 0962438047


----------



## Tìm vú nuôi

e ở quang ngai chi nao co nhu cau thi goi e nha 0962438047


----------



## Tìm vú nuôi

E o quang ngãi , chi nao co nhu cau thi goi 0962438047


----------



## hà hữu trí

23t o tphcm, sv moi ra truong ,sdt 01676148587, quan he kin dao


----------



## Quoc Trung

@@


----------



## phunulaso1

Chấm!


----------



## Nguyễn Văn Đoàn

Làm quen nhé bạn


phunulaso1 đã viết:


> Chấm!


----------



## đời phiêu lãng

Minh nam nay 28t o bien hoa cao 173 nang 67kg chi e nao mun tam su dt cho minh so nay nhe0979524284. Vui ve ko rang buoc.


----------



## đời phiêu lãng

Minh 28t cao 173 nang 67 kg. Ua nhin ,lich su. Chi nam o bien hoa can tam su pm cho minh sdt 0979524284


----------



## đời phiêu lãng

Hi


----------



## Hạ thủy

Kín đáo an toàn cứ gọi cho e
   E sẽ phục vụ các chị 
Sdt 01668236596


----------



## Hạ thủy

Boy cu mi đã viết:


> Mình tên duy đông cần tìm chi e tâm sự!!!





Boy cu mi đã viết:


> Mình tên duy đông cần tìm chi e tâm sự!!!


Ô o


----------



## Hạ thủy

baytram đã viết:


> Hà tĩnh, Tôi U40 là công nhân viên nhà nước, lịch sự, nhen nhàng, muốn quan hệ với chị em nào cần sự kín đáo và tế nhị không ràng buộc. Liên hệ 0925351975


Em sẵn sàng


----------



## anh trí dũng

vui lòng cho biết trang naò , hay phone 0988429031


----------



## Sangcưng

Mình tên sang o tiềngiang tìm ban gai thiếu thốn tình cảm mình 25t cao 1m972 sdt 01219648641 cảm ơn ạ


----------



## Sangcưng

Em ten sang o mytho tiengiang e thjch lãng mạng vui vẻ tâm sự với e nha 01219648641


----------



## truongphi

có mb hay chị gái nào thích qhtd Pleiku Gia Lai Alo 0995200966


----------



## Chu Thế Hiệp

E tên Hiệp. Zalo của e. 0977242100. E ở Thanh Hóa. Cao 1m75. Sức khỏe tốt. Alo e nhé


----------



## Chu Thế Hiệp

Sdt. 0918806178. Alo e nhé chị


----------



## Về Đâu

Mình ở đống đa hà nội.có chị em nào có nhu cầu qhkđ thì alo nha.01252808287.


----------



## Về Đâu

Em ở đống đa hà nội chị em nào có nhu cầu qhkđ thì nt em.em năm nay 30t.sđt 01252808287.đảm bảo sạch.em mới tham gia nên có gì mọi người chỉ giúp em.cảm ơn


----------



## tentan

mình ở Thái Bình rất vui được làm quen với các bạn


----------



## Lucifer1984

phunulaso1 đã viết:


> Chấm!


Mình 84độc thân ở SG.Mình đang cô đơn nên muốn tìm bạn tình nữ giao lưu chia sẻ cùng mình zalo face mình là 01688.392.308 mong gặp bạn và được giao lưu cùng bạn


----------



## traitimtinh87

tim phu nu o hai phong zalo 01204505932


----------



## hanhka2012

0901986798 zalo vs sdt có gì ll mình cf


----------



## Thanhdm

Em tên long 20t cao 1m70nang 60kg nhìn là ok em o TPHCM liên hệ với em nha may chị 01867199906 gọi không được thì nt cho em nha


----------



## Quynh huy

Em huy 30t ,o thuan an ,binh duong ,cao 1m70 nag 64., em muon duoc lam wen voi cac chj .....0981260090


----------



## Quynh huy

Minh o binh duong chj nao muon tam su lien he voi em 0981260090


----------



## kim_nha

Mình ở sg


----------



## kim_nha

ai rảnh add mình nha nch chơi


----------



## kim_nha

dt của mình là 0903133245


----------



## Duong Quan Nhat

Có chị gái hay em gái nào ỡ Quy Nhơn cần đc qh giải quyết nhu cầu kín đáo thì kb zalo nhé 0946003410 .


----------



## Duong Quan Nhat

kim_nha đã viết:


> dt của mình là 0903133245


Kim nam hay nữ vậy


----------



## AnhKS

bó tay


----------



## Nguyễn Bửu Hiệp

Thành Viên mới hân hạnh được làm quen và phục vụ .... zalo 0938.699.793 Sài Gòn


----------



## Lang tű qua dem

Mk ten tuan dg o bien hoa can tien gap chi e nao giup zoi sdt 01656815570


----------



## Lang tű qua dem

Dag can tien chi e nao giup coi 01656815570


----------



## GinGyn

Bạn cho mình biết trang web nhé,mình là nam.22 tuổi,thanks qtv


----------



## A dâm

Có chi e nao ls muốn giao luu ko fdag rah.wa a


----------



## A dâm

Có chi e nào lang sơn có nhu câu sl cao alo mjh na 0975255078


----------



## Ahamvui

Tim bạn nữ lớn tuổi


----------



## Ahamvui

Co ai ko


----------



## Hoang321

Mình ở sg
Hiện tại do khó khăn kinh tế 
Cần tiền gấp 
E muốn bán tinh trùng chất lượng nha 
Sức khoẻ loại 1
Trình độ đại học 
Chức vụ cữ nhân thiết bị điện 
Chơi thể thao 
Cao 1.65 nặng 62kg
Hoặc muốn giao lưu làm quen với các chị có thể giúp đỡ E về kinh tế 
E tính tình vui vẽ hoà đồng chịu khó Phục vụ theo mọi yêu cầu Zalo e nhé 0789978692


----------



## haph

0354238827.gái nào dâm kb nào


----------



## sevennguyen

:-bd:-bd:-bd:-bd:-bd


----------



## kcm

mik ơ đalat 0395106913 zalo


----------



## QuangMinh1234

Đúng là 1 thế giới mới, cái gì online cũng có nhỉ


----------



## Le hoang le

Mình 31t.ở tân bình.cao 172.nặng 74kg.bạn nào kp tâm sự cho vui nha.01684002049


----------



## Trao đỗi tình dục

Có chị gái nào thích giao lưu liên hệ zalo 0899074542


----------



## Lang.tu

_xin chao_


----------



## Khang11

Đep trai cu to massage làm tình giỏi quan hệ lâu ra nhận đi khách tphcm và các tỉnh , làm nhiệt tình vui vẻ than thiên ,0932999603 co hình Zalo 0932999603 xin cảm ơn quý vị đã giúp đỡ!thanks


----------



## Khang11

Đep trai cu to massage làm tình giỏi quan hệ lâu ra nhận đi khách tphcm và các tỉnh , làm nhiệt tình vui vẻ than thiên ,0932999603 co hình Zalo 0932999603 xin cảm ơn quý vị đã giúp đỡ!thanks


----------



## Khang11

Đep trai cu to massage làm tình giỏi quan hệ lâu ra nhận đi khách tphcm và các tỉnh , làm nhiệt tình vui vẻ than thiên ,0932999603 co hình Zalo 0932999603 xin cảm ơn quý vị đã giúp đỡ!thanks


----------



## Khang11

Đep trai cu to massage làm tình giỏi quan hệ lâu ra nhận đi khách tphcm và các tỉnh , làm nhiệt tình vui vẻ than thiên ,0932999603 co hình Zalo 0932999603 xin cảm ơn quý vị đã giúp đỡ!thanks


----------



## Khang11

> Callboy Khang đep trai cu to dài 18cm bự đỏ đep massage làm tình thư giãn lâu ra , vui vẻ nhiệt tình than thiện 0932999603, xin chân thành cảm ơn tất cả mọi người đả giúp đỡ , thanks


----------



## Thanghoang

Tên thang ở tphcm . Zalo 0848843384


----------



## Thanghoang

lananh0307 đã viết:


> Gọi mình nha. Mình tên lan anh. sn 1991, sđt 0903995702[DOUBLEPOST=1427950857][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Hi bạn, alo mình nha, mình tên Lan Anh, SĐT 0903995702


Zalo mình 0848843384


----------



## retunrnyourname

Thanghoang đã viết:


> Zalo mình 0848843384


0969848887 nam ở hà nội


----------



## Nghiatb

minh o ang giang mong duoc giao luu voi cac chi gai hoi xuan ak zalo 0989728175


----------



## Chimtìmchị

Em người mới thích các chị U 50 trở nên ạ chị nào có nhu cầu Zalo cho em.0389590301.


----------



## Phạm Văn Vũ Linh

Chị em nào ở Vĩnh Long, trà vinh muốn giải tỏa nhu cầu về sinh lý thì nt nhé 0833032343 (Zalo),bao sướng..em 31t,cao 1m68,nặng 60kg, nói chung là chị em có va chạm rồi mới biết được hết nhé.thakyou


----------



## Phạm Văn Vũ Linh

lananh0307 đã viết:


> Gọi mình nha. Mình tên lan anh. sn 1991, sđt 0903995702[DOUBLEPOST=1427950857][/DOUBLEPOST]
> Hi bạn, alo mình nha, mình tên Lan Anh, SĐT 0903995702


Kb zalo nha lan anh 0833032343


----------



## Giày Secondhand

Những mẩu chuyện khá là thú vị về thế hệ trẻ sau này


----------

